# "One Way to God" by Mike Robinson



## Peairtach (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/One-Way-God-P...2956/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1334960236&sr=8-4

We need more books like this one, on a Vantillian analysis of false religions, except that we need even better attempts than this one, which is yet not without its merits.

Authors would have to be ideally extremely well-versed in the religion they are dealing with as well as in Van Til's thought, and other philosophical matters. 

They would also have to be able to explain things as simply and clearly as possible.

Each major world religion, subscribed to by millions of poor lost souls, deserves the respect of a book-length treatment by a competent Vantillian.



> For their rock is not like our Rock, as even our enemies concede. (Deut 32:31, NIV)





> For though we walk in the flesh, we are not waging war according to the flesh. For the weapons of our warfare are not of the flesh but have divine power to destroy strongholds. We destroy arguments and every lofty opinion raised against the knowledge of God, and take every thought captive to obey Christ (II Cor 10:3-5, ESV)


----------

